# Soundstream davinci cooked



## 6.7powerstroke (Jan 13, 2016)

I have had a Davinci amp sitting on a shelf in my basement since about 2000. I traded some other soundstream stuff for it, and had plans to put it in my boat. Never had time to put it all together. Two days ago, I brought it upstairs and disassembled it. ( I figured there would be something wrong with it,thats just how my luck goes) Anyway, in three different areas on the main circuit board, there are three or four burned resistors in each area. I am wondering if someone sells the circuit board, so I dont have to use this as a boat anchor. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

Any pics? Are you handy with a soldering iron?
Depending on surrounding damage it might not be that hard of a repair.


----------



## 6.7powerstroke (Jan 13, 2016)

I will try to get pics of the damage on here soon. My soldering attempts have looked like Michael J Fox on redbull gave it a go. I dont want to make a bad thing worse. I can solder wires together, but when it comes to components this close together, I will leave it up to the pros. Besides, how do I know if there are any components that physically look ok, but are junk on the inside?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

pictures of churred components will help.


----------



## 6.7powerstroke (Jan 13, 2016)

Having trouble getting pictures together of the fried parts inside my davinci. Ive been busy, and trying to get my wife to use her smartphone to take the pictures and load them on here has been unsuccessful. Does anyone know where I could find a circuit diagram for this amp, so I can figure out the correct type of parts that I need? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 6.7powerstroke (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopefully these ****ty pictures will show the barbecue.


----------



## KSakai (Jul 31, 2015)

that's pretty horrible. i can say the final transistors were busted. it should be TIP102/TIP107 darlington transistors. could you tell me the exact series? i'll try to find the schematics


----------

